# Καλή Ανάσταση!



## Costas (Apr 18, 2009)

Εύχομαι καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους και όλες, ζωντανούς και πεθαμένους!


----------



## Costas (Apr 19, 2009)

Χριστός ανέστη, σε όλους και όλες!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε, Κώστα! Πολλές ευχές σε όλους και από μένα!


----------



## sarant (Apr 19, 2009)

Πολλές ευχές και από μένα!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

Καλή Επ-Ανάσταση σε όλους! :)

@Costas: «Σε όλους και όλες»; Ακόμη να αποφασίσουμε για το γενικό γένος;


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2009)

Τι έλεγαν στον Βλάχο (τον Ανέστη Βλάχο) όταν στραβοκατάπινε και τον έπιανε βήχας;

*Χριστός, Ανέστη!*

Για να μην ξεχνάμε τη σημασία του κόμματος στις κλητικές προσφωνήσεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Καλή Επ-Ανάσταση σε όλους! :)
> 
> @Costas: «Σε όλους και όλες»; Ακόμη να αποφασίσουμε για το γενικό γένος;


Εδώ το ζήτημα είναι τι θα πει η ευχή "Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλους!" ;) "*για* όλους", μάλιστα.


----------

